# New Jacket



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey everyone I am not very familiar when it comes to snowboarding gear and what brands are good/bad to get. Right now I have a northface jacket but it is so poofy I cant stand it anymore. I need something without the poof but something that is warm like that. I was looking around the $150 dollar range and with it being summer maybe I could catch a good deal from last years gear. Here are some that I was looking at what do you guys think?

686 Smarty Command Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com
I really like this one and it has good reviews but they only have bigger sizes. I would need a small or medium. Kind of bummed. 

686 Gus Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com
This one in black or this color looks good. Not sure if it is a 3-n-1 jacket but doesnt have my size anyway. 


Amazon.com: Oakley Men's Entire Jacket: Clothing
Oakley Freight Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com

I want something warm not just a shell but not so poofy to where it looks dumb and i can't move. 

Any suggestions would be great or any other websites I can check out some jackets. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

The Oakley Men's Entire jacket is the only one you listed that has fully taped seams. Go with that one.

Always try to get outerwear with fully taped seams, it'll keep the water out better.


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

The 686 smarty line is really good. Burton also make pretty good outerwear imo


Also, if you dont mind buying lightly used gear, check out geartrade.com or departmentofgoods. I managed to pick up a 686 smarty 2.5 ply jacket for like 125 there


----------



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks for the seam tip 

I found some nice jackets on the websites you said that are a really good price. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

what are some other good brands I should look at?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Maskot said:


> thanks for the seam tip


Yeah, me too. The local shops will start putting out last year's stock for clearance in mid-sept into oct, and I'm planning on grabbing some. Good info to know.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Thumbs up for 686.  Their stuff is pretty burly and will last a long time. I had a 686 Smarty UZI for a long time. It was my first jacket and survived the abuse of both learning to ride and learning park. It didn't even have any scuffs on the shell and always kept me dry.

DC has some pretty good outerwear, too.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Rome Watts Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com

Boom, Done.

Such a nice jacket, tried it on like 5 times last season up in Vermont and talked myself out of the $250+ pricetag every time.

Rome makes quality stuff and this bad boy has 15k/15k and fully taped seams. Also has included liner for when you do want to just rock it as a shell on a bluebird day.
Also you are buying from Backcountry which has got to be easily in the top 3 retailers around for SB gear.


----------



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice thanks for the link. has a 2 year warranty also so that is nice.

Should I wait until the end of summer to buy a jacket or is right now the time to buy? With my luck I will buy it and all the websites will have their end of summer sale


----------



## .enigma. (Dec 20, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, me too. The local shops will start putting out last year's stock for clearance in mid-sept into oct, and I'm planning on grabbing some. Good info to know.


My local shop has had theirs out for a while now. 



They also just got in the new 2012 lib tech and GNU boards. If only I had an extra 600 dollars...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

.enigma. said:


> My local shop has had theirs out for a while now.


I'm sure it varies a lot. I flat-out asked the salescritter at the Boardroom when they would be doing the sales and he flat-out answered (I almost fell over). So I've got a reminder on Outlook and this year I'm getting me some deals!


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I like to wear volcom jackets because they keep the water out pretty well and aren't puffy at all and they still keep you warm :S


----------



## Maskot (Dec 11, 2008)

i ordered the 2.5 ply jacket from 686. found it on dogfunk for 198 so i went ahead and grabbed it. i am in love with it its an awesome jacket so far. i will post later n when i actually get to use it and see how it does on the slopes.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

.enigma. said:


> Also, if you dont mind buying lightly used gear, check out geartrade.com or departmentofgoods. I managed to pick up a 686 smarty 2.5 ply jacket for like 125 there


Just to clarify, geartrade sells new to used gear (mostly barely used gear) and DepartmentofGoods is an offload site for Backcountry/Dogfunk for new gear that is just out of season.

Geartrade is basically ebay for snowboard stuff. BackCountry/Dogfunk have an unlimited return policy and tons of stuff they get returned gets put on there. Since they can't resell it brand new, even if it technically never was used, they'll slash the price it put it on Geartrade.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

686 is always a winner...I have had 2, 686 jackets and they have held up awesome, never let in a drop of water and kept me warm in below zero temps.


----------

